

Show HN: Add rainbows to imgs in any site to celebrate same-sex marriage ruling - vitorbaptistaa
http://vitorbaptista.com/rainbow-googles

======
vitorbaptistaa
After seeing all these people on Facebook adding rainbows to their profile
pictures, I had the idea of building a bookmarklet to do something similar to
any website.

This was a fun (and simple) weekend hack. Built to celebrate the world
becoming a fairer place.

